# Sequenza Offertorium for Guitar



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

This is one of my guitar pieces. It's a fantasy and toccata based on Bach's A Musical Offering. I only have a MIDI recording of it. I'm hoping some intrepid guitarist will record it someday! (I can't play it...) Some of the notation got a bit messed up when I converted from Finale to Sibelius. Someday I'll go back through it and fix them!


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I see that alot of work went in to this piece, and a few of the climaxes were entertaining for me. But that's all I can really say, as I compose and listen to almost exclusively tonal music. Great job, though, I hope someone will record it for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks. A very enterprising young guitarist plans to premiere it next fall, and the person for whom I wrote it, Antonio de Innocentis, plans to record it soon along with other large pieces that have been written for him. 

I would like to write in a more tonal idiom, but I find it hard to sound original! However, I do strenuously avoid special effects and a wildly avant-garde style.

Ooops...I see a typo in the title of my original post, but there's no option for editing! I wonder why?


----------

